# 2018 not warming up occasionally



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It’s just a conventional thermostat on the Gen 2.

Coolant level is correct and the rad fan isn’t screaming when this happens? I don’t know if the Gen 2s have the coolant temp sensor issues the Gen 1s did - we haven’t seen any yet - but that would be my guess besides the thermostat itself. 

Thermostats usually fail stuck open in my experience though


----------



## HatchBatch (Jun 21, 2019)

Thanks for the response. I took it to the dealer today but since there are no DTCs and it didn’t happen when they checked it, they are giving us the car back with no changes. Coolant level is good. I will see if my wife can pinpoint exactly when it happens, as in, if the outside temp is consistent, or her heater fan is full blast etc to try and create a pattern for reproducibility, otherwise I guess we live with it until it sets a code.


----------

